# DSL funzd ned :(



## Comander_Keen (8. Dezember 2001)

Tach Post,

ich habe nun auch endlich DSL *freu*.... werde aber meist nach ca. 30 sec. gekickt  . Kennt einer dieses Problem? 

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## NeoX (8. Dezember 2001)

*...*

gehst du über die t-online software rein oder über dfü?


----------



## Comander_Keen (8. Dezember 2001)

t-online software... sollte das einen unterschied bringen??


----------



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

T-Online-Soft is immer net so doll - versuch´s mit DFÜ


----------



## StasHer (4. Januar 2002)

jo und das machst du so 

bei Benutzername gibst du das ein
Anschlusserkennun t-onlinenummer @     T-online 
bei kennwort gibst dein kennwort ein !!!1
feritg ist die dfü !!!!


----------



## Bluebird (8. Januar 2002)

mhh.....wenn alles richtig installiert ist (hardware/software) sollte eigentlich alles laufen....
frag doch mal bei den netten Leuten von der Telekom nach


----------



## Guido (9. Januar 2002)

*haha, nette Leute bei der Telekom*

Hallo, ich habe seit dem 14. Dez. 2001 DSL, laut dem Papier zumindestens.

Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem. Sync Lampe grün ... ein paar Sekunden ... dann Lampe rot, wenn ich ein Modem Reset mache das selbe Spiel wieder. Dies ist auch wenn der Computer garnicht an ist, also kein Compi-Problem.

Die Odyssee mit der Telekom.

1. Störungsmeldung: 
Antwort der Telekom: Wir kümmern uns darum.

Drei Tage später und keine Antwort.

2. Störungsmeldung:
Antwort der Telekom: Sie haben doch schon eine Störung gemeldet, die Techniker arbeiten dran.

Zwei Tage später kam ein Anruf der Techniker: Bei uns ist alles in Ordnung, bei Ihnen ist warscheinlich die Netzwerkkarte defekt.

Ich habe eine neue Karte reingeflanscht, wie könnte es anders sein, das selbe Problem in grün.

3. Störungsmeldung:

1 Woche später noch keine Antwort, darauf hin Anruf bei der Störungsstelle mit der Bitte die Störung schneller zu bearbeiten. Die Auskunft der netten Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung war: Sie können mir nicht vorschreiben wie ich meine Arbeit machen soll. Dann hat Sie aufgelegt.
Tolle Sache habe ich gedacht, die sind ja nett.
Ich gleich die Beschwerde Hotline angerufen, die haben sich mit den Technikern in Verbindung gesetzt, dann kam die Auskunft. 2 größere Baugruppen müssen ausgetauscht werden. Auf die Frage wie lange dauert das ... 1. Woche, 2 Wochen ... Nein, keine 2 Wochen sagten Sie.

Die 2 Wochen waren vorbei.

4. Störungsmeldung:

Frage des Bearbeiters: Haben sie schon die Techniker angerufen? Ich sagte die haben mich an sie verwiesen.
Mhhh sagte er dann nehme ich nochmal die Störung auf.
Ich gab Ihm meine Funknummer damit die Techniker mich zurück rufen können. 
3 Tage später kam ein Anruf, aber nich aufs Handy sondern auf das Festnetz.

Aussage der Techniker: Bei uns ist alles in Ordnung wir kommen am Freitag bei Ihnen vorbei.

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Ich habe das Gefühl wenn man ein Problem hat dann wird man als Kunde von einer Ecke in die andere geschoben und nur verarscht.

Erst ist alles in Ordnung dann kaputt und dann auf einmal wieder alles in Ordnung.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe am Freitag bin ich unterwegs mit DSl.

Grüße Guido


----------



## Bluebird (9. Januar 2002)

das  war absichtlich hinter "netten Leuten von der Telekom" platziert....ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass die zum großteil total inkompetent sind....


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2002)

*port reseten lassen...*

also ich hab da auch ne ganz lustige geschichte und im allgemeinen klappt das immer bei jeder hotline. SEIT DREIST, SEIT PAMPIG, SEIT SEHR DIREKT.

folgendes Kumpel von mir da lief dsl auch nicht, der als angerufen und gefragt, da meinten die, ok wir könnten probieren ihren port zu reseten. der fragt so und wie geht das, meint die hotline ja wir geben das weiter an die störungsstelle und die machen das. er fragt: in welchem zeitraum denn, also mindestens noch 3 tage wird das dauern....ok gespräch beendet.
10 minuten später hat mein kumpel bei der störungsstelle angerufen und nur folgendes gesagt:

guten tag, hier ist ........ bitte einmal dsl port reseten. nachdem er dann noch seine user daten angegeben hatte, war der port binnen 15 minuten resetet und dsl ging wieder 

offtopic: 
die gleiche ******** mit nem ram den ich eingeschickt hatte. die meinten binnen 10 tagen ist der wieder da. nach 3 wochen ruf ich da an....kommentar, der ist fertig muss nur noch in den versand. ich so ok. nach ner woche immer noch nicht da, ruf da wieder an, die so tut mir leid, is fertig muss nur noch in den versand. dann bin ich mal bissl ausgeflippt, dass das doch nicht angehen könne und das die das vor ner woche auch schon gesagt hatten. meint die dame so "moment...." 2 minuten warteschleife "ja das paket ist jetzt im versand" zwei tage später hatte ich es da


----------



## Bluebird (12. Januar 2002)

es ist echt traurig, dass man immer erst solchen Druck machen muss um eine eigentlich selbstverständliche Dienstleistung zu bekommen.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2002)

jo is schon traurig, aber ich finds immer wieder niedlich wie kompetent doch so manche hotline ist und welche boni man da rausschlagen kann, wenn man nur mal "sehr explizit" sagt was man will


----------

